# Anniversary



## rkunsaw (Oct 28, 2013)

Today is the 14th anniversary for me and my lovely wife.:love_heart:

I don't expect we'll do anything special this year. Maybe cook something sweet.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 28, 2013)

Rkunsaw....Happyl anniversary to you and Brooke, and many more to follow.  Having someone special to share life with is the greatest gift of all!


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 28, 2013)

Aaawww, congratulations Rky.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 28, 2013)

_Congratulations Rkunsaw_:cheers1:


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> Today is the 14th anniversary for me and my lovely wife.:love_heart:
> 
> I don't expect we'll do anything special this year. Maybe cook something sweet.



Happy Day to you both!! .. And many, many more.

I thought of this day first thing this morning when I got up. because October 28th is also "our" anniversary.   My husband and I would have been married 50 years today... ( he died in March.)   
We were high school sweethearts, and had a very happy long run together..


----------



## seabreezy (Oct 28, 2013)

Happy Anniversary to you and your wife!   You two sound a lot like me and my husband...we don't do a lot of big celebrations for things like this...he's really good at cooking on the grill so usually we will do something like that, or we may choose to go to a nice restaurant.   Enjoy your day together!


----------



## That Guy (Oct 28, 2013)

Happy day!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 28, 2013)

_Happy Anniversary to you and your wife Larry, wishing you both a wonderful day!  :bestwish:  :glitter-heart:_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 28, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> I thought of this day first thing this morning when I got up. because October 28th is also "our" anniversary.   My husband and I would have been married 50 years today... ( he died in March.)
> We were high school sweethearts, and had a very happy long run together..



_Bonnie, this must be a very hard day for you after losing your husband, sending love and warm wishes your way today. :rose:  It's nice that you have such nice memories of your time together, I'm sure he's smiling down from above and basking in the warmth of your love. :love_heart:_


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 28, 2013)

Happy 14th to you both! 

Remember, ivory is the traditional gift for the 14th anniversary, so you might want to book a trip to Africa where you can go on a safari, shoot a large bull elephant, cut off his tusks and ... and ... well ...

... maybe just a bar of Ivory soap instead?


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks to all for the good thoughts.:thanks:

Boo's mom, I know you must have mixed emotions today. You have fifty years of good memories to think about. :hugs:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 28, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> _Bonnie, this must be a very hard day for you after losing your husband, sending love and warm wishes your way today. :rose:  It's nice that you have such nice memories of your time together, I'm sure he's smiling down from above and basking in the warmth of your love. :love_heart:_



Bonnie, This is so beautifully said, I can't add to it except to say that I hope today brings loving memories of the good times.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2013)

First .. I didn't mean to :hijacked: interfere with your post of your big day Larry! .. I'm so sorry for that,  but I'll second that it's a great Anniversary date for sure.  
Happy times to you both, and I hope you and Brooke have a very special 'sweet'  dinner and most of all,  wonderful thoughts and memories of your life together so far. Anniversaries seem to be a perfect time to reflect. 



I've had a day of reflection myself, and came to this conclusion .. many good times slipped away too quickly. Time does fly!!!
Thank you for the wonderful thoughts Seabreeze, Larry, and OG.   You guys are so nice.


----------



## nan (Oct 28, 2013)

Wishing you and your dear wife a very happy 14 Wedding Anniversary,Larry.Thanks


----------



## nan (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh! Larry sorry about the thanks on the end of my post, I accidently pressed it when I posted.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 28, 2013)

Happy Anniversary to you both





May you share many more happy days together


----------



## Anne (Oct 28, 2013)

Happy Anniversary to you and your wife, rkunsaw...may you have many more good years together.

Boo's Mom, hugs to you today....may the angels surround you with warmth and good memories.


----------

